# help with old dock?



## chrisreeves (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi I am wondering if you could help please.
before ww2 what looked like a dock was built, around otters pool park/Aigburgh area,of Liverpool. it was filled with water but had no entrance to the river Mersey? My question is why was it built and not connected.
I am told that during the war bomb damage was dumped in there, A friend of mine who was about 10 at the time remembers it and wanted to know why it was not connected and why it was built.
If any of your members could help he would be very grateful.
Thank you.
Chris


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't claim any particular knowledge but at a guess, may it not have been reclamation of the Otterspool prom and the park area running down into Aigburth. A friend was a Surveyor during the construction of the Flower Show Area and he mentioned that the ground was full of rubble.
Regards,
Dave


----------



## chrisreeves (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Thank you for your info, it sounds like it could have been that, so will go for that, and tell Derick that is what we think it could have been,
Thank you again.
Chris reeves.


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

I think this is what you are referring to..it was intended to be a 'coal dock' but never completed...Google this...'History of Otterspool | Liverpool City Council'


----------

